# [Help in Excel] Transfer data between sheets?



## BoooDi (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear All,

I have a problem and i am wondering if you guys can help me with it...

i have two sheets in and workbook, one of them called "Data List" where i have all the list of my projects and its relevant data like "Project Code, Name, Location" and i have another sheet called "Table" where i want to just type in the Project Code and in the next cell it should copy its related data (Name, Location) automatically.. 

How can i do it ? any help or hints? 

( i hape i made myself clear)


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Can you please upload a sample workbook. What you are wanting can easily be done using vlookup formulas but I'd like to see your data layout.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## BoooDi (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Rollin.. 

here i made a sampe for you.. there is two sheets "List" & "Data" . in the List sheet you can find in the Coloum "Project ID" i made a list.. which is from the "Data" sheet. what i want is whenever i choose an ID from the list, i want the coloum "Name" , "Location" and "Status" fields to be filled in automaticlly.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

See attached sample workbook. Look at the formulas that I've place in Columns B, C, and D. To be honest with you this seems better suited to be done in MIcrosoft Access or other database instead of Excel.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry...I forgot to add the attachment.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

